# Resident and Non-resident tax staus



## Aaran2016 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi, need some help please. I'm a foreigner about to start work in Malaysia. The main objective of this question is to find out what difference it will make if I start working in July or September 2016.

1. If I start working in Malaysia on the 1st September 2016, when will I gain resident tax status? 182 days from that date? Or does the 182 days start again from the 1st January 2017?

2. If I gain resident tax status in 2017, will i be able to claim back the extra tax I paid in 2016 as a non-resident?

3. If I start working on the 1st July 2016, I will qualify for resident tax status before 
31st December 2016. Can I claim the extra tax I paid in 2016 as a non-resident back?

4. This may be complicated by the fact that I did have resident tax status in 2015, but completed tax clearance and left Malaysia in July 2015. How will this impact my tax status when I return?


----------

